# Question on job application



## sweetgorilla (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello

my name is carrie and this is my first post here, so please be kind to me. i'm applying for jobs as an EMT in los angeles and I usually run across these types of questions on the applications such as: 

"This job requires you to lift a minimum 170 lbs. Is there any reason you might not be physically capable of performing this job    ____yes    _____no.
If yes, please explain:......"

I am 5'6", 130 lbs. i don't think i can lift 170 lbs. will this hurt my chances of being hired? how should i answer this question in a way that will hurt my chances the least? 

thanks for your input.

best,
carrie


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 21, 2010)

170 lbs is your half of the average large patient on a stretcher.  If you can't currently lift that, you'd be doing your partners a disservice.  If the application states that it's required, and you lie and say you can do it, well, you're not telling the truth.  You can work towards being strong enough to do the job by hitting the gym and discussing lifting techniques with a trainer.  It's mostly about technique and grip strength if you're even a little bit tall, which you are.

Lifting is one of the most important parts of the job.  If you can't do it, you aren't moving your patients any closer to the hospital or whatever destination they have.


----------



## mgr22 (Oct 21, 2010)

The part about "minimum 170 lbs." sounds a little strange. Is that supposed to be "maximum?" Or maybe they mean you'd be participating in lifting 170 lbs (i.e. with a partner), which might be their view of an average adult's weight. You might want to get clarification. If the requirement does specify something you know you can't do, you'd be risking your safety and the safety of others by pursuing it, IMHO.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 22, 2010)

Generally the larger weight lift requirement will be lifting that weight with one end being supported - to mimic the lifting of a gurney into the RA. If you are 5'6" you can do it regardless of your strength (probably) if you use the proper technique.

The test I have seen (not necessarily what you will see) is a backboard with said weight on it with one end on the ground and one end on the edge of the table. You then use proper technique to elevate one end of the board to the height of the table and push the board forward.


----------



## sweetgorilla (Oct 29, 2010)

thanx for all your feedback! due to all the suggestions on this board, i had 3 sessions w/ a personal trainer and have started strength training.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 29, 2010)

sweetgorilla said:


> thanx for all your feedback! due to all the suggestions on this board, i had 3 sessions w/ a personal trainer and have started strength training.



Good! Good luck with your job hunting!


----------



## SoCal (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorilla... Pm me the name of the company, im curious and i might be able to help you. And other companies...


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't worry you will be fine, Its not that hard, Its all technique and a little muscle, ive had smaller partners than you with no problem, Si se puede,  yes we can..


----------



## beandip4all (Oct 29, 2010)

sweetgorilla said:


> I am 5'6", 130 lbs. i don't think i can lift 170 lbs.



I wouldn't say you "can't" do it until you get out there and try it! 

Most companies will have you do a lifting test anyways before you get officially hired... plus you'll have to prove you can actually lift a heavy patient on the gurney and load it into the ambulance before you test of of probation. 

Not to scare you off- any good FTO and the supervisors at a good company will work with you to help you learn proper technique and form.  Most likely you can do it already, you just need to learn the leveraging and dynamics of actually lifting it.  Conditioning your body to the repetitive movements, etc.  

Don't stress the lifting part of the job, until you actually have the job and figure out if you can or can't do it.  We have plenty of females your size (and much smaller!) at our company who are successful and some of them are even better at the bigger guys when it comes to the physical aspects of the job. 

Keep your head up! 
Cheers, 
bean


----------



## 292adam (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm 6'2" and really really skinny like 135lbs. I've been this weight since my freshman year of high school. I really thought I was a weakling, haha, anyways since I started working I realized it's not that hard when you use the proper technique and lift with your legs. I've been lifting patients that weigh in excess of 200 lbs with my partner and it's been alright. Your partners are gonna want someone that can lift.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2010)

sweetgorilla said:


> thanx for all your feedback! due to all the suggestions on this board, i had 3 sessions w/ a personal trainer and have started strength training.



Personal improvement... AWESOME!


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck, Lifting weights at a gym will help you alot, i started lifting about a year ago and i can lift nearly 5 times of what i started with.


----------



## Boston.Tacmedic (Nov 2, 2010)

sweetgorilla said:


> thanx for all your feedback! due to all the suggestions on this board, i had 3 sessions w/ a personal trainer and have started strength training.



Sweetgorilla also when acquiring uniform items get a "riggers belt or instructors belt" there strong and firm. When lifting the Cot place belt buckle flush with Cot and use this buckle to help you lift. Have your trainer work with you on core strength work outs as well. Like previous posters said allot of it is technique. Oh and a warm welcome into our field !


----------



## Medicnextdoor (Nov 6, 2010)

*What they are looking for*

They are looking for the "reason" why you coulnd't lift that - I had a workers comp injury, I have a shoulder that pops out, etc. Strickly an illegal question.


----------



## anestheticmedic (Nov 23, 2010)

Most my coworkers can't lift that. All guys. There's your answer


----------



## sweetgorilla (Nov 24, 2010)

wow..thanks for all the helpful and encouraging replies.

i got hired with a SoCal IFT company and I finished my 6 training sessions with an FTO. my FTO passed me and I am declared ready to work on my own now.

Actually, u guys are right. I lifted patients that were 200+ pounds and by using my leg muscles, I was able to lift them. It was hard but i definitely feel like the more I get practice and more confidence, I'll get better. It's also daunting to move 200+ lb patients from hospital bed to gurney and other maneuvers like that. again, thnx for all ur feedback. it's encouraging to hear stories of other ppl that are considered small like me who are able to do the job.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 24, 2010)

sweetgorilla said:


> wow..thanks for all the helpful and encouraging replies.
> 
> i got hired with a SoCal IFT company and I finished my 6 training sessions with an FTO. my FTO passed me and I am declared ready to work on my own now.
> 
> Actually, u guys are right. I lifted patients that were 200+ pounds and by using my leg muscles, I was able to lift them. It was hard but i definitely feel like the more I get practice and more confidence, I'll get better. It's also daunting to move 200+ lb patients from hospital bed to gurney and other maneuvers like that. again, thnx for all ur feedback. it's encouraging to hear stories of other ppl that are considered small like me who are able to do the job.



Awesome.  Congrats.  And thanks for coming back and updating us.

See ya around the forums.


----------

